# I need to learn to snowboard



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

Where are you located? Check your local rec center. In the mountains most of them offer ski conditioning classes that provide what you are asking for. Otherwise start with squats and lunges and get a skateboard.


----------



## randomnature (Jun 10, 2007)

Balance board and Rip sticks.


----------



## BmfnL (May 23, 2009)

Seriously, where u at? I will offer two hours of pro instruction in the Aspen area for a case of PBR...


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

snowboarding has a reverse learning curve. it starts out hard and gets easier. you will learn to fall like a leaf toes or heels, which ever is easier for you. Then you will learn to commit to turning, heel to toe or toe to heel over your shoulder, now you are carving turns. The key to snowboarding is to be as lazy and relaxed as possible. Let me tell you, from someone who can do both at an expert freeride level. You should stick to skiing. Snowboarding will become so easy and relaxing to you, you will miss skiing as much as I did. Now I am back on me sticks. arggg.......

just sayin'


----------



## the_dude (May 31, 2006)

i've gotta ask why. if you're a good skier why put yourself through the physical and mental damage of learning how to board? challenge yourself on skis.


----------



## grungeboater (Dec 16, 2005)

_Where are you located?_ 

Aw, geez. You would have to ask that.  I am located in Wisconsin where anything that rises 200 feet is considered a mountain. My kids sold their skate boards some years ago. theyre going to think that ol' Pop's flipped his lid when they see me rolling down the driveway on those tiny wheels. Thanks for all the excellent tips.

Actually i find skiing in the midwest mostly boring. Thats why I tree ski. Tight corners in deep powder, I love it, and its an excellent workout. But even that gets a little old after a while. Snowboarding is my next challenge.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

grungeboater said:


> _Where are you located?_
> 
> Aw, geez. You would have to ask that.  I am located in Wisconsin where anything that rises 200 feet is considered a mountain. My kids sold their skate boards some years ago. theyre going to think that ol' Pop's flipped his lid when they see me rolling down the driveway on those tiny wheels. Thanks for all the excellent tips.
> 
> Actually i find skiing in the midwest mostly boring. Thats why I tree ski. Tight corners in deep powder, I love it, and its an excellent workout. But even that gets a little old after a while. Snowboarding is my next challenge.


I have a couple of friends in Wisconsin, and you should take after them and make your next challenge getting to the real mountains (they come out twice a year and are hooked). I guess Cascade and the upper pennisula just aren't doing it anymore.

PS- if you are bored with skiing try telemarking, a whole new challenge without completely changing skill sets:-D


----------



## grungeboater (Dec 16, 2005)

_Otherwise start with squats and lunges and get a skateboard_

OK, so I went to the local cheapmart and got a $20 skate board. Obviusly not much in quality but for my purpose here it is plenty. On the way home this little thought creeps into my mind, "_what comments and puzzled looks will I have to put up with from Dear Wife"? afterall...h_ow many people get into skateboarding at age of 50.....
So into the house I walk with some temptation to be secretive about this new purchase and then I am greeted by my three yr old son with an unusual sound of joy in his voice. Obviously he thinks the board is his. That suits me just fine. The board is his. Everyone is happy. 
Son and I spent some time in the driveway today playing with the board. We have a nice 5% slope on our 120 ft driveway and thats a nice gentle way of easing into this new skill. You guys are right _Yah gotta relax_ then the balance seems to follow. I gained some confidence, a nice bruise on the hip joint and we had fun. Thanks Much.

Pete


----------



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

Nice work Pete! Happy to help out a fellow cheesehead. I grew up in WI and learned to ski at Alpine Valley. First snowboard experience was at Devils Head and I hated it. Gave up 2 planking about 10 years ago and shooting for 100 days on the board this year. Go Packers!


----------



## grungeboater (Dec 16, 2005)

_Go Packers!_

God help the Packers! Its been a hard year. They did well in preseason but then Brett Favre made them his bitch, twice! Then they lost to the 0-7 Bucs. Next week they play the unvictorious Lions............ Keep'n da faith.


----------



## Palo Duro (Jun 12, 2009)

Grungeboater, I have hung around devils head some, yea not much to get overloaded about. Alot of waterparks around that area. Have you been up to Ironmountain by the old ski jump, some jap fellow jumped 425' there (something like that) its about a 600' lazer-shot, if you like that stuff. I would say Boyne Highlands or Nubs nob in Michigan, but the treck you would be 1/2 way to Gods Country by then. Nubs Nob has a wickid drop about 900' its over real fast.


----------



## brettb (Apr 9, 2005)

lmyers said:


> PS- if you are bored with skiing try telemarking, a whole new challenge without completely changing skill sets:-D


totally agree! 

but I spent 20 yrs sking NY snow/ice and cant imagine tele-ing that! on the upside tele in that deep pow in the trees you speek of!!!!!!!!! oh yeah!! you will have an all new ski sensation!!!

I want to go tele!


----------

